# Plant ID



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I need help in identifying 2 plants.









This one was labeled as "Betta Bulbs" which I assume isn't the 
right name since nothing came up when I googled it...and it 
was only $.99.










This one I am assuming is java fern but I'm not sure...I found 
it tangled with some java moss that I bought.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The first is an aponogeton (probably crispus but a little too early to tell) and the second is a java fern.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

sweet....thanks simpte


----------

